# Turtle ID?



## lilxtwinkies (May 22, 2009)

hi all! this is my first time here, but today when i came home i found a huge turtle/tortoise in my driveway. I didn't know what to do with it, so I took it into my backyard to take care of it until we can find its owner. I just wanted to know exactly what type of turtle it is so I can make a lost turtle sign. I forgot to take its actual picture, but my sister saw one that looks like it so we took a picture of it: 







also it seems kind of mean...I have a fence in the corner of our yard with three russian tortoises, but I wanted to know if it's safe to keep this big turtle with the smaller ones...or if i should keep it in the yard separated from the little ones...

the turtle i found it probably around 12 inches long...it's dark now, but tomorrow i'll take a picture of the turtle to get a more accurate picture, but for now, any ideas what kind of turtle it might be? it has a flatter shell like in the picture, not round and high like the russian tortoises

thanks!


----------



## Yvonne G (May 23, 2009)

No! Don't put them together. Are you in one of the western states? It looks like you have a desert tortoise (Gopherus agassizii). It more than likely has escaped from someone's yard, so put up fliers and see if you can't find his owner.

Yvonne


----------



## baseballturtle48 (May 23, 2009)

The picture looks like a Desert Tortoise (don't mix with your Russians). It's best if you can post photos of the actual tortoise because sometimes there are mistakes in identification.


----------



## lilxtwinkies (May 23, 2009)

yeah i am in the western states...specifically california...ok so i got some more pictures this morning and here they are (i guess it wasn't as flat as the picture i sent yesterday):





















it's not a box turtle is it? i used to have box turtles, but i didn't know they could grow so large...it's about 12 inches long...

also when i post the posters, if i just post lost turtle/tortoise found, please contact (insert phone number). Then when they call i'll have them tell me what type of turtle they lost, how large, and if any distinct markings...that way i won't have random people claiming the turtle is theirs? that happened when i found a lost dog last time...
but that should be ok right?

thanks!


----------



## Yvonne G (May 23, 2009)

Yes...just say "found tortoise" and let the people who call tell you what kind they lost. Your tortoise is a male Calif. desert tortoise. Definitely NOT a box turtle!!

The best diet for them is to be allowed to graze on grasses and weeds. If you want to offer a treat, you can offer escarole, endive, zucchini. But just let him eat the grass.

Yvonne


----------



## Gulf Coast (May 23, 2009)

Oh he is so purdy!!!


----------



## desertsss (May 23, 2009)

That def looks like a desert tortoise to me. I could be wrong. If you're in California I am wondering if he might be wild. Especially since you said he seems a little mean maybe he doesn't know humans very well. The odds are slim but still a possibility. What area of Cali are you in? I would put up flyers, but then would also call the CTTC. Sometimes they have ways of finding the owner or knowing he is wild. Either way that is a beautiful tort. 
Lucky people having these guys just walking up to your house!


----------



## Stazz (May 23, 2009)

Wow that is a huge tort to find in your driveway! He's beautiful


----------



## Crazy1 (May 24, 2009)

Hi lilxtwinkies, as Yvonne said he is a adult male California Desert Tortoise. If you are not in a rural area I would say he is someones pet. Please be careful of the fliers you post lots of people try and get free torts this way. Is their any distingusibng marks on him that the owners could identify? I am in the Inland Empire and often we have people call the chapter to let them know they have lost their pet and ask if someone has turned any in or reported any as found, so contacting your nearest chapter might be a good idea. Nice of you to take him in. Please do not mix him with your Russians or even let them touch noses through the fencing. They can carry bacteria and such that you don't want your torts to get and visa versa. Good luck and please let us know the outcome.


----------



## FunnyGirl (May 25, 2009)

Wow -he is handsom. I agree, what lucky people to have these things just walk up in their driveway.

When I lost ET, I made posters and put them all over - especially on the mail box holders in my neighborhood. Luckily for me, my tort still has his license on him at the time he was lost so the individual who found him, had called the CA F&G and got my phone number. I was really lucky. You might also call local reptile vets and let themn know you found a tortoise.

OK guys, how do you know he is a male by looking at the photos without the underside???


----------



## tortoisenerd (May 25, 2009)

Side note: the grass in your yard is only ok for him to eat if you don't use pesticides and such (must be organic).


----------



## lilxtwinkies (May 26, 2009)

ok thanks guys! yeah our grass is pesticide free so it should be safe for him to eat...

also i live in an urban OC area so I think it's probably someone's pet. So for now I shall wait to see if anyone reports a lost tortoise...if not, I'll try contacting the OC chapter in Santa Ana to see if anyone reports a lost tortoise as well!

thanks again for your help!


----------



## Stazz (May 26, 2009)

He couldn't have wondered TOO far without being seen - he must have "parents" in the area!


----------

